# Starthilfe mit Access/HTML Projekt



## Hagamon (19. Juli 2006)

Ich komme eigentlcih aus einer ganz anderen Ecke und fühle mich mehr so im Photoshopforum zu hause 
Habe jetzt aber doch mal ein ganz anderes Problem:

Ich habe eine Medienliste mit der ausleihbare Software verwaltet wird. Diese Liste existiert in HTML. Im gGrunde eine Tabelle mit 9 Spalten. (Titel der CD/Unterrichtsmaterialien/Version/Reihe- Name/ Schlagworte/ Medien Nr./Jahr/Beiheft/Inventar- Nr.

So, diese Tabelle würde ich gerne in Access einlesen um eine Datenbank daraus zu machen. Diese sollte dann über ein HTML Frontend auslesbar sein, damit man Online beispielsweise nach bestimmten Schlagworten etc.. suchen kann. 

Mein Problkem ist, das ich nur absolut basale HTML-Kennisse hab und von Access und Excel eigentlich keine Ahnung. 

Die einfachste Lösung wäre das Exportieren der Tabelle in einfaches HTML das man dan mit Browser-Bordmitteln durchsuchen kann. Ist natürlich ziemlich unkomfortabel. 

Ich habe leider nicht die Zeit mich jetzt da ausufernd einzuarbeiten, deswegen bitte ich um Vorschläge wie sich sowas möglcihst einfach realisieren liese. 

Danke schon mal im vorraus

Haga


----------



## Vatar (19. Juli 2006)

So ganz verstehe ich dein Problem noch nicht. Du willst eine HTML-Seite einlesen in eine Datenbank um dann daraus wieder eine HTML-Seite zu erstellen. Die Arbeit scheint mir irgendwie überflüssig^^

Aber egal, wirst dir schon was dabei gedacht haben. Mit dem Export aus Access kenne ich mich nicht aus, aber jede DB kann ein CSV-Format importieren. Das ist eine einfache Textdatei in der die Spaltenwerte einfach durch ein Komma oder Semikolon getrennt sind. Unter der Voraussetzung dass deine HTML-Seite (also die, die du einlesen willst) in XHTML vorliegt könntest du über XSL die Werte in bessagtes CSV übertragen. In Access musst du das dann nur noch importieren.


----------



## cmyk-vienna (19. Juli 2006)

Das Dokument in die DB zu bekommen dürfte nicht das Problem sein. Aber ohne Kenntnisse in HTML und einer serverseitigen Skriptsprache (bei Access würde sich ASP mit VisualBasic anbieten) plus einem Webserver der das auch kann, wirst du die Inhalte aus der DB nicht wieder rausbekommen. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wieviel Zeitaufwand Du einplanen willst, oder ob es nicht jemand gibt, der Dir das machen kann.
Mit rein statischen Mitteln (also reines HTML) wird die Seite nicht viel Komfort bieten können.
lg.


----------



## Hagamon (19. Juli 2006)

Ja, nee  
Die Datei die ich hab, ist eine excel-Tabelle. 
Die sollte nun irgendwie durchsuchbar in HTML konvertiert werden. Nichts spektakuläres, sondern sowas wie ein Textfenster in das ich ein Schlagwort eingeben kann und dass mir dann die entsprechenden Einträge in der Tabelle findet... oder wegen mir auch nur nach und nach hinhüpft. So in der Art, wie das schon mit "strg-f" funktioniert. ICh weiß nich tob man access dafür braucht. Aber warscheinlich hat man mit der Datenbank dann schon vorteile. (Das ganze ist nicht meine IDee, ich soll nur mal rausfinden mit welchem aufwand sowas realisierbar wäre, und es dann gegebennfalls umsetzen  )


----------



## cmyk-vienna (19. Juli 2006)

Das mit dem hinhüpfen müßte sich mit JavaScript machen lassen. Dann hast Du halt eine lange Liste wo man herumspringen kann, damit erübrigt sich natürlich auch Access.
Vielleicht kann Dir einer der JS-Gurus einen Tip geben.
lg.


----------



## Ste-Re (25. September 2006)

Hallo,

nunja, vielleicht ist das Thema ja schon inzwischen vom Tisch, aber da es noch nicht "Erledigt" ist, hier mal ein paar Aregungen.
Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe hast du eine Excel-Tabelle mit Medieninformationen. Diese hast du irgendwie nach HTML konvertiert - wenn ich jetzt mal ins Blaue raten soll hast du das ganze mit "Speichern unter" -> "HTML-Dokument" erledigt. Richtig? In der nun erzeugten HTML Liste lässt sich aber schwer suchen.
Der Gedanke für dein Problem eine DB zu basteln ist gut, jedoch ist Access nicht das geeignete Tool dafür. Einfacher geht es, wenn du eine MySQL DB erstellst und deren Inhalte dann über PHP zu einer Webseite auswertest. Damit hast du dann alle DB-Suchmöglichkeiten. Das Ganze ist mit etwas Aufwand verbunden, wie gro dieser wird hängt letztlich davon ab, was du alles mit der Tabelle machen willst -> Sortierungen, Filter usw.
Verteile der Kombination MySQL + PHP wären, dass (fast) jeder Webhoster diese Features anbietet.

mfg Ste-Re


----------

